# Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2: The Sith Lords



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

I got this game for my Vista laptop as I assumed that the compatability mode would allow me to play it regardless..I have tried it and to no avail..help please! (I have also tried _Yoda's Help Desk_ and they couldn't help me either)


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Try right clicking the shortcut and selecting properties then making it compatible for for win xp sp 2 and see if it works. Its worked for me on a few games.


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

As I have said, I have tried compatability mode!..it simply lasted a little bit longer!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post your system specs.

Hardware Requirements for Sith Lords:


> Operating Systems: Windows 98 SE, Millennium (ME), 2000 and XP.
> 
> *CPU: Pentium III or Athlon class 1 GHz or faster required. Pentium 4 or Athlon XP class 1.6 GHz or faster recommended.*
> 
> ...


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

Extensa 5220
Intel Celeron Processor 540 (1.86GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache)
2GB of RAM
Vista Home Basic
Up to 252MB Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
DirectX 10.0 is running...the speakers are compatible
Intel GMA X3100 Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The X3100 supports Hardware T&L so you're ok there. Have you tried changing the amount of system RAM assigned to onboard graphics in BIOS?

Do you have the latest graphics and chipset drivers installed?

Do you pass the 2 tests in Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab?

Does it start at all, or does it crash at the same point each time?

What error messages do you get, and at what point in the game?


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

It crashes at the point when the gameplay starts every time...the usual vista "this has stopped working" message, error code: APPCRASH

The tests worked fine

I assumed that, because of the game's age, the default amount would be ample...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you logged into Vista with full admin rights, and running the game with the 'Open as administrator' option enabled?

Appcrash errors usually have more details which can be used to narrow down the cause of the problem. It should give the application name, fault module name, etc.

Have you installed any patches or updates for the game?


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

No, I tried and the update failed every time!

I am the only admin on this laptop, and have tried to run it as administrator, with no difference at all in the performance.

I have uninstalled the game because I initially gave up on it..then I remembered these forums lol


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When the update fails, what error message do you get?

Are you using the original CD or a backup copy or a downloaded copy? This could be related to the failed update.

If you can't get it to work in Vista, you could install XP into a *VirtualBox* and run the game from there.


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the original (4) CD-ROM's

It returns that it could not complete the update...or something very much similar...


----------



## Equi1 (Jun 18, 2008)

When it updates is it Automatic or Manual? Most old games that have automatic updates are so old and out of date that it doesn't complete the task and such. Its done it to me multiple times. If its Automatic, try Manual. If you cant find patches on the homepage for the game try using google, or if the links are broken.


----------



## WillSly (Jul 9, 2008)

The update is automatic..there is no manual option 

Hmm..well..as I say, it is now uninstalled on this computer anyway (got Dawn of War instead )
However, I plan on installing it on the house comp...so I will remember that should that find similar problems..though that is XP..so hopefully there won't be any...lol


----------



## Ariczek (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I think pictures are saying everything... Will just add - tried to reinstall drivers for Mobile Intel 4 Series... nothing changed


----------

